# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  My xbox live gold subscription canceled itself?

## eppy

I had been meaning to cancel my xbox live for the past 4 months and i just got a cancelation email notice. I don't think the credit card used on it ran out. I haven't used my live for so long, i don't think people complained about me and it kicked me off.it said i canceled it. i am happy it is canceled so i don't have to do it, but i have no idea why it did it.

----------


## bobthemonkey

Might automatically stop your subscription if you don't play for a certain amount of time. Doesn't sound like Micro$oft though.

----------


## SomeDreamer

> Might automatically stop your subscription if you don't play for a certain amount of time. Doesn't sound like Micro$oft though.



hah, not a chance in hell  :tongue2:  When I had to cancel my subscription I had to call MS support -_- I mean you can setup a subscription online on their website, but you can't cancel it there! For that you seriously have to call in  :tongue2:  lol

----------


## eppy

it was from [email protected] 

this is the email i got. i just took out the name.

"Dear _________, 

This mail is confirmation that your subscription to Xbox Live Monthly Gold Membership has been cancelled on Monday, May 25, 2009. 



Thank you for using Microsoft Online Services. "

----------


## bobthemonkey

Yeah. It's ridiculous. You can set it up with just a VISA and the Xbox but when you want to cancel it, you have to let some Indian guy ask you if you're sure like... a hundred times.
It's like UAC. :/ What is it with Microsoft and "are you /absolutely sure/? really? ok just checking, last chance, you're sure? yes? ok fine."

Anyway RE: the cancellation, I presume the card you used to sign up with was yours and not your parents' or something?

----------

